# Auto vs manual MPG



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have gen 1 ctd. I have driven the gen 2, the auto in gen 2 is an improvement over gen 1 And seems like a very nice tranny. The manual in the diesel at least in sedan seems to get much better mileage, like 5-7 mpg more. I haven’t driven the manual yet. The downside for the manual is the limited options in my opinion. I am sure those that have gen 2 will chime in. Good luck.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I think the reason for the discrepancy between the auto and manual is the final drive ratio is different.

Mine's a manual with about 23k miles on it now. I prefer manual transmissions, but also wanted to maximize fuel economy as I have a long commute. See fuelly details in sig for fuel economy history.

My commute is over 100 miles per day. Most of the roads are rural highway with speed limits ranging from 55 to 70 MPH. There are a few stoplights and 4 or 5 significant grades. Where I live, almost everything I do involves a lot of time on rural highways. One might point out that my numbers benefit from an easy, all-highway commute, but I'm still beating the EPA estimate by 3 or 4 MPG and some individual tanks are better than 10% over the EPA highway estimate.

I'm very happy with the fuel economy. The car is comfortable and fun to drive. I would have paid up for the options available on the auto models, but more than anything I needed the long legs of a diesel and a manual transmission is more important to me than a sunroof.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

For me the gen2 stickshift mpg (not counting DEF) seems to be 49 mpg on winter fuel, including LOTS of the extended winter idling like to defrost windshield on a -12F morning.

From day-1 car seemed to achieve above 50 mpg on summer fuel, about 52 to 55 mpg overall. Again not counting the gallons of DEF used. Also it got 62 mpg on the 160 mile drive back from the dealership in october, which includes ~2000 feet of elevation.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have one of each, 2018 manual, and 2017 Auto. The auto doesn't have many miles to make a good comparison yet, but it's looking pretty good, I expect similar numbers, maybe a bit less than the manual overall. (manual lifetime is sitting at 44MPG, best 50 mile was 69MPG, last 50 is about 52MPG) The Gen 2 auto is an improvement over the Gen 1 auto, in most ways, though I do prefer the Gen 1 manual shift mode over the Gen 2 set-up, even with the "Shift Denied" messages when the computer reminded you who was really in charge! That said, the auto posts better in town MPG primarily due to the engine auto-stop feature that is part of the automatic transmission.. some hate this feature, it takes some getting used to.. but I don't find it a problem, and it IS entirely possible to disable this if you want to, contrary to what some have said. The manual mode "L" on the snifter sets the highest gear only, and the transmission will shift just like "D" up to that gear... but will ONLY auto-stop when all the parameters are met, in "D" only, so don't want auto stop: Drive in "L9" and it won't auto stop, and still shift through all 9 speeds.. problem solved. I concur with you on the option packages, the reason I ended up with the 2017 auto, is my wife came to like some of those features on her 2015 that the 2018 manual did not have, and only way to find a car in actual inventory was to get an auto version... it's sadly the way GM thinks most buyers will equip their cars.. only other way would be factory special order, and a hassle that would be, with no good discounts.. a hefty price to pay, and they know it. When I have more data on the auto, I'll post it.


----------

